
Ray Tracing Gems ( Open Access Book) - homarp
https://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-1-4842-4427-2
======
homarp
[http://www.realtimerendering.com/raytracinggems/](http://www.realtimerendering.com/raytracinggems/)
has Errata

